# Japan - 8.9-mag earthquake



## DiscostewSM (Mar 11, 2011)

An 8.8-magnitude earthquake hit Japan early Friday, triggering tsunami warnings and sending people fleeing out of buildings in the capital.

The quake rattled buildings and toppled cars off bridges and into waters underneath. In Tokyo, crowds huddled together and tried to reach relatives via cell phone.

Its epicenter was 373 kilometers (231 miles) from Tokyo, the United States Geological Survey said.

It triggered a tsunami warning for various countries, including Japan and Russia, the National Weather Service said.

"Earthquakes of this size are known to generate tsunamis potentially dangerous to coasts outside the source region," it said.[/p]

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/...n.quake/?hpt=T2

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12709598

http://www.perspctv.com/q/japan

A site that feeds twitter, blogs, and news posts in real time. (was recommended)


----------



## nicomaru (Mar 11, 2011)

000
WEHW40 PHEB 110557
TSUHWX
HIZ001>003-005>009-012>014-016>021-023>026-110757-
/O.NEW.PHEB.TS.A.0001.110311T0557Z-000000T0000Z/
BULLETIN
TSUNAMI MESSAGE NUMBER   1
NWS PACIFIC TSUNAMI WARNING CENTER EWA BEACH HI
756 PM HST THU MAR 10 2011
TO - CIVIL DEFENSE IN THE STATE OF HAWAII
SUBJECT - TSUNAMI WATCH
A TSUNAMI WATCH IS ISSUED FOR THE STATE OF HAWAII EFFECTIVE AT
0756 PM HST.
AN EARTHQUAKE HAS OCCURRED WITH THESE PRELIMINARY PARAMETERS
ORIGIN TIME - 0746 PM HST 10 MAR 2011
COORDINATES - 38.0 NORTH  142.9 EAST
LOCATION    - NEAR EAST COAST OF HONSHU  JAPAN
MAGNITUDE   - 7.9  MOMENT
EVALUATION
BASED ON ALL AVAILABLE DATA A TSUNAMI MAY HAVE BEEN GENERATED BY
THIS EARTHQUAKE THAT COULD BE DESTRUCTIVE ON COASTAL AREAS EVEN
FAR FROM THE EPICENTER. AN INVESTIGATION IS UNDERWAY TO DETERMINE
IF THERE IS A TSUNAMI THREAT TO HAWAII.
IF TSUNAMI WAVES IMPACT HAWAII THE ESTIMATED EARLIEST ARRIVAL OF
THE FIRST TSUNAMI WAVE IS
0259 AM HST FRI 11 MAR 2011
MESSAGES WILL BE ISSUED HOURLY OR SOONER AS CONDITIONS WARRANT.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 11, 2011)

I think the Earth is trying to eat Japan.

Fo seriously.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Mar 11, 2011)

To add on, the magnitude at Tokyo was 7.2 on the Richter scale, so it was definitely a really big earthquake. But so far there have been no reports on any damage done by the earthquake in the capital city. The fact that earthquakes in Tokyo are nothing rare is probably the reason why no severe damage was done, as the buildings there have been constructed with the appropriate measures in place. Only the subway train system was temporarily shut down after the earthquake.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12684585


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

It's in the news. Extremely sad. If this goes on, dunno what's gonna happen to my country.


----------



## dib (Mar 11, 2011)

It's the awesomeness of the 3DS!


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Guys, watch CNN. They're showing live footage of the Tsunami closing in!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 11, 2011)

'Tempers, this is a genuine disaster in the lives of a great number of people. 
This is not the time for stupid jokes
Save those for when people know that their families are alright.

This is not a request.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Mar 11, 2011)

holy crap. they are showing video of the 13 foot tsunami. it was powerful. this is serious.... and it may not be the end.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 11, 2011)

I know it's a serious event, I was making a legitimate comment really. Japan is hit with earthquake after earthquake on a very large scale. The number of natural disasters they have is almost unnatural.

I seriously think the Earth is trying to get rid of Japan, like it is just kind of in the way of a large tectonic shift that is trying to complete itself. It might sound a little bit silly, but there is a reason to everything, even if it is a little far fetched.

Here is to hoping that all are okay and those that potentially have lost loved ones are able to cope with their losses.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 11, 2011)

Jesus, I knew they were a common occurrence, but Tsunamis are not. The real damage is going to be the Tsunami.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Shit, it's gonna come to Phillippines, Indonesia and a few other countries. Guys, please be safe!


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Mar 11, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Jesus, I knew they were a common occurrence, but Tsunamis are not. The real damage is going to be the Tsunami.


The video of the tsunami is showing it sweeping away houses and cars and everything. Its just rolling over crops and stuff, buildings are on fire, all kinds of stuff. its bad.


----------



## Takanato (Mar 11, 2011)

Its now 8.9 and Tokyo is now underwater.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Tsunami warning issued for Russia and Taiwan. Is this the end?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Mar 11, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Tsunami warning issued for Russia and Taiwan. 2012?


I didnt think it was that serious at first, but seeing this footage, i wouldnt be surprised it it jacks up multiple countries around/near japan.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 11, 2011)

Crazy. I feel for everyone that's going to be affected. I feel lucky to have only got a 3.4 earthquake here in california a few hours ago.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a question about the tsunami warning for Russia. How would the wave manage to hit them? Is there a conceivable way for the tsunami to hit Russia? I mean, I thought Japan's placement was in a way that if a tsunami kicked off, mostly areas to the south and east of Japan would be in more danger.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Mar 11, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I have a question about the tsunami warning for Russia. How would the wave manage to hit them? Is there a conceivable way for the tsunami to hit Russia? I mean, I thought Japan's placement was in a way that if a tsunami kicked off, mostly areas to the south and east of Japan would be in more danger.


It was actually off the coast a bit, not directly on japan.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 11, 2011)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, that makes more sense.


----------



## jurai (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Vigilante (Mar 11, 2011)

Good thing it did'nt kill anyone yet.
Bad thing it caused tsunamis.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Good thing it did'nt kill anyone yet.
> Bad thing it caused tsunamis.



Are you serious?


----------



## Snailface (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope our Japanese Tempers are alright.


----------



## Takanato (Mar 11, 2011)

Lol...I can't even take this serious..


----------



## CarbonX13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Takanato said:
			
		

> Lol...I can't even take this serious..


Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, I mean wow, 8.8?
That's just TERRIBLE, way worse than the infamous Great Kanto earthquake, it's WHY japan practice earthquake safety annually, every September 1st.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Mar 11, 2011)

Takanato said:
			
		

> Lol...I can't even take this serious..


Seriously? This is going to screw up japan for years now. Its a big deal and may become even bigger.


----------



## Anakir (Mar 11, 2011)

Where are you guys seeing footages of the tsunami and such? I wanna see it as well. I really hope everything will be okay. \:


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Mar 11, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Where are you guys seeing footages of the tsunami and such? I wanna see it as well. I really hope everything will be okay. \:


Fox news has a lot of good footage... even though fox news sucks....


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Where are you guys seeing footages of the tsunami and such? I wanna see it as well. I really hope everything will be okay. \:



CNN


----------



## Takanato (Mar 11, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Where are you guys seeing footages of the tsunami and such? I wanna see it as well. I really hope everything will be okay. \:



CNN and yes I am serious lol.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 11, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Where are you guys seeing footages of the tsunami and such? I wanna see it as well. I really hope everything will be okay. \:


Here

*EDIT*
It doesn't go to the correct video, so you have to scroll down a bit and click on the first video thumbnail.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh God oh God oh God this is seriously crazy. Watching the live wave of stuff going down. Oh geez oh geez oh geez... This is serious business. We even have a tsunami watch. Aaaah....


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm watching BBC News right now, there's severe flooding by the looks of things, there's blazing silos and people stranded on roof tops.

Japan building tall buildings may have worked to their advantage, in the event of this tsunami higher ground is safer.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Shit! Look at that Oil Refinery!

This should be front-paged. It's better if more people are aware.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 11, 2011)

Thankfully it hasn't affected anyone further inland.  I just contacted some of my friends in Japan and they said that they barely felt it down in Nagoya.


----------



## dib (Mar 11, 2011)

It's on one of the CNN channels, anyway.  The other one can't seem to tear itself away from playing the Charlie Sheen video for the umpteenth tiime.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> Thankfully it hasn't affected anyone further inland.  I just contacted some of my friends in Japan and they said that they barely felt it down in Nagoya.



That's good news. I'm praying for everyone in Japan.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Mar 11, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> Thankfully it hasn't affected anyone further inland.  I just contacted some of my friends in Japan and they said that they barely felt it down in Nagoya.


It looks like northern japan got the worst of it. emphasis on worst.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 11, 2011)

In Japan, though you get the best of technology,you also get the worse out of nature.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Mar 11, 2011)

I am about to watch the footages and I was like, is this the time for these stupid ads? >.>


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Magnitudes been upgraded to 8.9.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 11, 2011)

I sure hope we dont get earthquakes this early in the Philippines. T_T

What's happening to our world now?


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 11, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> In Japan, though you get the best of technology,you also get the worse out of nature.


It's because of their ways of building upwards to save landspace, and practicing earthquake safety yearly that they've survived this so well.
Compared to the Haiti disaster, Japan has been well developed enough and well prepared to deal with this sort of hazard.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> I sure hope we dont get earthquakes this early in the Philippines. T_T
> 
> What's happening to our world now?



Are you anywhere near the coast? CNN issued a warning a few minutes ago.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Man, that tsunami footage is crazy! O.O

I'm actually scared now for the Vancouver, BC region. Wonder if we'll be getting hit by something like this soon.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Man, that tsunami footage is crazy! O.O
> 
> I'm actually scared now for the Vancouver, BC region. Wonder if we'll be getting hit by something like this soon.



A tsunami warning for Taiwan was issued as well. Please be safe!

EDIT: Whoops. Are you in Canada?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Mar 11, 2011)

Im scared now too. California is the only place along the ring of fire that hasnt had a large earthquake in a while. Im only about 75 miles away from the fault line. So when it happens here, its gonna be bad.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

The tsunami's gonna come to Hawaii at 2:49 AM. Please be safe guys!


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 11, 2011)

Get a Twitter account immediately, if only for news on this. It is the best source of information in a time of crisis like this. I've been getting updates on tsunami information before it even hits news sites or channels.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Mar 11, 2011)

Good thing I am like in the high altitude >.< I live in NM, USA. Hopefully everyone near shore would evacuate as soon as they can just to be safe.

I hope Nomura is alright. 



Spoiler



I want Kh3 badly


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 11, 2011)

epicCreations.org said:
			
		

> Get a Twitter account immediately, if only for news on this. It is the best source of information in a time of crisis like this. I've been getting updates on tsunami information before it even hits news sites or channels.


Sociologically I'm interested if this earthquake is going to spike the number of twitter registrations, and obviously the activity too.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Mods please update the title. It's been upgraded to 8.9.


----------



## Domination (Mar 11, 2011)

Well supposedly, the nuclear plants shut down, one less thing to worry about.

This is quite scary, haven't seen something this large for quite a while. I'm not really sure if it would hit Singapore, since we're in the Pacific-Asian region, but I doubt so and there hasn't been an warning issued yet.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 11, 2011)

I live in Northern known as Pangasinan. In my city, we are in the coastline of Sout CHina Sea. I'll post a picture of where I am.

Japan is in deep north but I dont know where the tsunami is.

Reports said at 5-7pm later for the tsunami. It's just near 1 hour more before it hits our country the tsunami.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 11, 2011)

This is apparently the largest earthquake on record to ever hit Japan. Damage is pretty massive and Japan is going to be in a pretty terrible economical state. It's going to be a long recovery. Had it just been the earthquake, Japan would have been pretty good, but the tsunami is causing massive amounts of destruction.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> This is apparently the largest earthquake on record to ever hit Japan. Damage is pretty massive and Japan is going to be in a pretty terrible economical state. It's going to be a long recovery. Had it just been the earthquake, Japan would have been pretty good, but the tsunami is causing massive amounts of destruction.



This is the world's 7th largest earthquake ever.

EDIT: Can this be front-paged? It's going to help improve awareness.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 11, 2011)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> I live in Northern known as Pangasinan. In my city, we are in the coastline of Sout CHina Sea. I'll post a picture of where I am.
> 
> Japan is in deep north but I dont know where the tsunami is.
> 
> Reports said at 5-7pm later for the tsunami. It's just near 1 hour more before it hits our country the tsunami.


May God have his hand over you. We've got a few hours. Stay safe.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 11, 2011)

I personally live on the West Coast of the United States and am thinking that if there is a strong possibility of the tsunami hitting Hawaii; what are the odds that it will strike the west coast of the US? It seems like this tsunami is traveling far and wide, and this isn't outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 11, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, the UK is just waking and the US is still sleeping, this needs to be frontpaged since we're such a japan centric community, Nintendo games and all.

I don't think Nintendo of Japan's HQ was near the earthquake or the tsunami though.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Mar 11, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I personally live on the West Coast of the United States and am thinking that if there is a strong possibility of the tsunami hitting Hawaii; what are the odds that it will strike the west coast of the US? It seems like this tsunami is traveling far and wide, and this isn't outside the realm of possibility.


we will see some effects, but MUCH more minimal compared to this.


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 11, 2011)

Chris_Skylock said:
			
		

> I live in Northern known as Pangasinan. In my city, we are in the coastline of Sout CHina Sea. I'll post a picture of where I am.
> 
> Japan is in deep north but I dont know where the tsunami is.
> 
> Reports said at 5-7pm later for the tsunami. It's just near 1 hour more before it hits our country the tsunami.


I have relatives who live in Ilocos Norte--I have to check on them too


----------



## Snailface (Mar 11, 2011)

I just happened to be exchanging PM's with a Japanese temper when this happened. Fortunately he's alright. He did say his house had some flooding though.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 11, 2011)

I knew it wouldn't be massive if anything were to happen. I suppose at most here, the coast would probably get flooded pretty badly (which they are obviously prepared for to a certain degree).

Kind of amazing how the Earth can cause such damage in a natural activity of the planet.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 11, 2011)

OMG. Ilocos is vulnerable. Hope they're alright. Watching news right now - NHK, CNN and FOX on cable.

I wonder where is the tsunami is.

Im praying for Indonesia as well and the affected by tsunami.

Of course, For Japan as well


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I knew it wouldn't be massive if anything were to happen. I suppose at most here, the coast would probably get flooded pretty badly (which they are obviously prepared for to a certain degree).
> 
> Kind of amazing how the Earth can cause such damage in a natural activity of the planet.



I'm sorry mod. Shouldn't be pessimistic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry again.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 11, 2011)

Do we have any idea how concerned people in Hawaii should be? My friends sister is there and like give her some info. This is just terrible overall. Feel for everyone in Japan right now.


----------



## cocomonk22 (Mar 11, 2011)

hopefully no tsunami


----------



## junn (Mar 11, 2011)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Do we have any idea how concerned people in Hawaii should be? My friends sister is there and like give her some info. This is just terrible overall. Feel for everyone in Japan right now.


well, we have tsunami warning right now.
http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/117783848.html


----------



## Bat420maN (Mar 11, 2011)

I should go back and quote the post but, I am lazy.

Was there an earthquake in Cali today as stated on one of the earlier pages?


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Mar 11, 2011)

pretty much everything along/in the pacific ocean is on warning now.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Tsunami warning issued for Mexico, Chile and Peru.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 11, 2011)

I think the entire world just about is on warning at this point. I think they are having issues tracking the exact progress at this point.


----------



## dib (Mar 11, 2011)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Do we have any idea how concerned people in Hawaii should be? My friends sister is there and like give her some info. This is just terrible overall. Feel for everyone in Japan right now.


Yeah, they're reporting there is a tsunami watch in effect for Hawaii.  See here: http://www.perspctv.com/q/hawaii


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.twitvid.com/RYCZJ

Reporting live.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 11, 2011)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> pretty much everything along/in the pacific ocean is on warning now.


California is not. 
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2011...14e5fc8dde5970c


----------



## Eckin (Mar 11, 2011)

According to twitter ZUN is alright, but scared (aftershocks around his area)

AND THEN HE CHECKED ON HIS ALCOHOL SUPPLY. I'M NOT EVEN KIDDING.
http://twitter.com/korindo/status/46109082440040448

_*snip_


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Mods, please can this be front-paged? It's become a worldwide phenomena. The whole world is at risk.


----------



## Bat420maN (Mar 11, 2011)

The video they keep showing of the water ripping up all those houses doesn't even look real. It looks like some CGI crap from a movie.


----------



## dib (Mar 11, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Mods, please can this be front-paged? It's become a worldwide phenomena. The whole world is at risk.


That's a little melodramatic.


And by little, I mean very.


----------



## Takanato (Mar 11, 2011)

dib said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'ed.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Takanato said:
			
		

> dib said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you even watching the news? They're issuing warnings for many countries.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Mar 11, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Mods, please can this be front-paged? It's become a worldwide phenomena. The whole world is at risk.



the whole world is Japan, Taiwan and Philippines? Didn't know this.
Beside, its on the front page of every News Site around the world, is this enough for u?

BTT: My thoughts are with u guys, but good to see that your government reacted fast and reliable.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 11, 2011)

Nobody that hears about this is going to say "OMG, I have to go check GBAtemp for the latest news on the tsunami!"
chances are good that this will be front-page news at some point, 
but I seriously doubt that having there will save any lives.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Mar 11, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Nobody that hears about this is going to say "OMG, I have to go check GBAtemp for the latest news on the tsunami!"
> chances are good that this will be front-page news at some point,
> but I seriously doubt that having there will save any lives.


When we get some story about "sony HQ damaged in earthquake/flood" im sure it will be front page.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mexico, Peru, Hawaii, Indonesia, Philippines, Chile, Taiwan, Japan and a few other countries. That pretty much spans the whole world


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 11, 2011)

This is terrible! I haven't even heard this, but I don't follow current news.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Mar 11, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



youre living in a very very very little world! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



didn't know that some countries (and there just some areas in this countries) in the Asian-pacific area are called the whole world.

_this was my last sentence off-topic in such a serious thread where people should not fight. just get your informations next time right and don't overreact._


----------



## dib (Mar 11, 2011)

Can we vote to kick Zorua from this thread?  You just listed off literally less than 0.0000001% of the world's land mass, and nothing to say of population.  Please find something else to do.  Go play Wii.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 11, 2011)

With this and the Islamic Revolutions going on.
I got one sentence for you.

"Some men, just want to watch the world burn."


----------



## Densetsu (Mar 11, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> According to twitter ZUN is alright, but scared (aftershocks around his area)
> 
> AND THEN HE CHECKED ON HIS ALCOHOL SUPPLY. I'M NOT EVEN KIDDING.
> http://twitter.com/korindo/status/46109082440040448
> ...


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Hawaii has just received an official warning.

EDIT: CNN is saying that it's going to affect 20+ countries.


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh .... boy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I may or may not be screwed.


----------



## Eckin (Mar 11, 2011)

@dib
I lol'd


			
				Densetsu9000 said:
			
		

> The way I understand that tweet, he was just stating an observation.  The alcohol didn't seem to be the main cause for his concern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZUN is very fond of beer. It could very well be a cause for concern in this particular case.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 11, 2011)

All my thought goes to affected people.
This is a sad day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The earthquake being felt up to 2500Km (up to Beijin) is really amazing to imagine how strong it was for Japanese citizen.


----------



## ecko (Mar 11, 2011)

glad i live in europe, 
although i can imagine what a horror it is for others who are affected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lets hope there won't be any aftershocks


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

ecko said:
			
		

> glad i live in europe,
> although i can imagine what a horror it is for others who are affected
> 
> 
> ...



Sadly, Japan is experiencing aftershocks.


----------



## Kayouu (Mar 11, 2011)

Im on Oregon Coast just got Tsunami Warnings sirens are going off.


----------



## dinofan01 (Mar 11, 2011)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Oh .... boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your from Hawaii? 

A local hawaiin geophysicist seemed pretty safe about hawaii. He said there was plenty of time to prepare and noted the tsunami warning after last years chile earthquake ending up being nothing.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Mar 11, 2011)

I saw it on the news an couldn't believe it.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Mar 11, 2011)

California and Oregon are now in warning. shit.


----------



## Eckin (Mar 11, 2011)

According to twitter, Tite Kubo is ok. He just came back home after walking for ~2 hours (no trains or taxis). I think he is in Tokyo.

Edit: oh the irony... http://twitter.com/tite_kubo/status/46052712474873856 "Since the weather today is really nice, I'm definitely going out"


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/foxtokimekitonight
live NHK Stream


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.twitvid.com/YPKFE


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 11, 2011)

I've just watched the news in CNN. I was shocked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And our country's near Japan. I feel very sorry to those houses that are washed away by the tsunami wave. I hope my aunt and the others are okay there.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Straight from Google: 

"Tsunami Alert for New Zealand, the Philippines, Indonesia, Papua New Guinea, Hawaii, and others. Waves expected over the next few hours, caused by 8.9 earthquake in Japan."


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 11, 2011)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I live in Hawaii. Though idk last year it never happened but who knows it may happen this time.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 11, 2011)

http://english.aljazeera.net/news/asia-pac...1607470826.html

19 dead according to Al Jazeera.


----------



## Eckin (Mar 11, 2011)

http://twitter.com/platinumgames/status/46117550530101248
http://twitter.com/Grasshopper_EN/status/46114085888208896
http://twitter.com/HIDEO_KOJIMA_EN/status/46119119958966272

some game devs reporting their safety and/or showing support

I'd keep checking more twitter accounts but I gotta leave for college. I hope the number of casualities stay as low as possible.

edit: last one, JC Staff was hit http://twitter.com/tomos12/status/46086585342640129 "Swing, swing to the collapse of the desk, drawing room destroyed"


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 11, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Shit, it's gonna come to *Phillippines*, Indonesia and a few other countries. Guys, please be safe!


Uh-oh. I have to be prepared. Thanks for that! I don't want to have an earthquake to occur at our country. We have to pray to those how died because of the earthquake, I mean, the earthquake is so strong, so after that, an tsunami occurs. And the reporter at CNN said that this earthquake is stronger than Haiti last year.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 11, 2011)

Australia is expected to get it around 15:35 GMT according to CNN.


----------



## urashimakun890 (Mar 11, 2011)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rofl, it did happen last year.
It was just over hyped. It was like a 2 ft wave. It barely reached the coast. I was laughing at everyone who got so worried over that.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 11, 2011)

Just heard it on the news when 5 people were confirmed death. Very sad.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Mar 11, 2011)

CNBC, MSNBC, CNN, CTV, CBC, BCC, SKY, ITV, Fox News, are all broadcasting at the same time. 

Insane.


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 11, 2011)

urashimakun890 said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A tsunami didn't happen only a small wave did .....


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Mar 11, 2011)

Well box, let us know what happens in hawaii. im kind of waiting for whatever happens there to decide whether to do something here in california. Either way, im guessing it wont be extreme here.


----------



## junn (Mar 11, 2011)

urashimakun890 said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well,better safe than sorry.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 11, 2011)

surprised nobody was all like: 

2012 OMG END OF WORLD AARRRRGH - kind of joke - then again this is really serious, my condolences to anyone affected - stay safe people.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 11, 2011)

Damn, just woke up to hear this, this really really bad.... 
Hopefully not too many casualties.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Mar 11, 2011)

So this isn't the movie of 2012? Sadly, those earthquakes are only going to get stronger and might trigger an after effect of other faults to shift constantly now. Got to love....platonic plates...


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> So this isn't the movie of 2012? Sadly, those earthquakes are only going to get stronger and might trigger an after effect of other faults to shift constantly now. Got to love....platonic plates...



It's tectonic. Anyway, yeah, all this sounds pretty scary.


----------



## 1NOOB (Mar 11, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it was a joke i think lol 

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Platonic

not a typo


----------



## GentleFist (Mar 11, 2011)

i hope she's okay...


----------



## Hypershad12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh gosh. :/ I hope those guys are okay. 8.9? This is going to go down in history.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> Oh gosh. :/ I hope those guys are okay. 8.9? This is going to go down in history.



It has gone down in History. This is the world's 7th biggest quake ever.


----------



## zeromac (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow and I'm studying about the Kobe Earthquake in school now. More work for me lol


----------



## Hypershad12 (Mar 11, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Hypershad12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7th?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 These earthquakes... I don't know, but, I don't like where it's going.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope people in Japan will be safe and the tsunami will not spread to other countries. I also hope it doesnt hit here. I was doing my assignment earlier and suddenly people talk about tsunami in japan on Facebook.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 11, 2011)

My condolences to all affected by this


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Guys, go here. It has a list of all the countries which are going to be affected. Please stay safe.


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 11, 2011)

Wtf.. GF called me, asking if I already knew wtf was happening over there.
And it's all over the news here in the Netherlands.

My condolences


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 11, 2011)

The tsunami started from Japan, then some of the countries. And our country's also counted to that. I've watched the news at our country and it's the most important topic of the day. I wish the earthquake never happen, so that no one lost their houses because of the tsunami and even their possessions.


----------



## Qtis (Mar 11, 2011)

Luckily Japan is a bit more better prepared for earthquakes than before.. The concern is a lot worse for the small island countries. They might have a rude awakening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck to everyone over there and hope you're all well!


-Qtis


----------



## Cyan (Mar 11, 2011)

As their phone network has been shutdown (after communication saturation), Google is providing a service to help people find someone from japan.
They can tell where they are or that they are fine.

http://japan.person-finder.appspot.com/

I have a Japanese friend living in Tokyo, I don't know how to contact him yet, I'll just send an email for now.
I don't think sending an sms would work now (and he could receive it while sleeping this night)


----------



## jackdanielchan (Mar 11, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> As their phone network has been shutdown (after communication saturation), Google is providing a service to help people find someone from japan.
> They can tell where they are or that they are fine.
> 
> http://japan.person-finder.appspot.com/
> ...


It's unfortunate people are trolling it already... Although I may not be correct, by my intuition tells me that Shigeru Miyamoto is infact not dead in contrast to this report...


----------



## WildArms (Mar 11, 2011)

Darn it, "great" way to start my birthday *just waking up* -_- hope things doesnt get worst


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Mar 11, 2011)

Just woke up and saw this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope everyone stays safe and there isn't too much damage.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 11, 2011)

Good luck to anyone and everyone affected by this.
Shit's fucked up.


----------



## JakePsycho (Mar 11, 2011)

Owch.. My condolences to anyone affected... *sigh*


----------



## Stewy12 (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope they can cool down this nuclear reactor, it's bad enough as it is without that thing fucking blowing up!


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 11, 2011)

Stewy12 said:
			
		

> I hope they can cool down this nuclear reactor, it's bad enough as it is without that thing fucking blowing up!



AFK it's controlled, its some Oil Refinery on fire 

- i may be wrong.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 11, 2011)

Stewy12 said:
			
		

> I hope they can cool down this nuclear reactor, it's bad enough as it is without that thing fucking blowing up!


You're shitting me, right?
I'm at school and can't access many other sites but an unstable nuclear reactor...?


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Stewy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, you're right. They've closed down all nuclear facilities. Also, yes an oil refinery was on fire. I saw live footage. It was pretty bad. Pretty sure that it's still up in flames.


----------



## Stewy12 (Mar 11, 2011)

CA519705950 said:
			
		

> Stewy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, they've shut it down but are having trouble keeping it cool as the cooling system is fucked.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 11, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear. This is bad.


----------



## Makar (Mar 11, 2011)

I wake up and see this. Very sad, I really hope everybody stays safe.


----------



## Stevetry (Mar 11, 2011)

please NOT JAPAN


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Mar 11, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> please NOT JAPAN



ah..so if it would be an African or Arabic country, this would be OK, or let's say at least not such a tragedy, right?


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Mar 11, 2011)

My deepest condolences for all the people of Japan that are affected by this. I hope that there are no further deaths, and that from here on out things will come under control.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Mar 11, 2011)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what the heck?
take a deep breath, look at what u answered to a critical statement - which was not offensive to the author - and maybe u will find your text rude, childish and unnecessary.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll be honest. I just saw the title of the thread on the main page, but never paid any attention. I was like "eh, another earth quake, big whoop."

Read the article on Kotaku, started getting a bit freaked.

Read some stuff on CNN and our local news site GlobalTVBC.com, we don't have to worry about the shakes, it's just we live so close to a river, that could easily flood. Luckily we got high ground we can get to that is only 5 minutes away.

As I tweeted on twitter, I'm just going to copy and paste:

Thoughts and prayers go out to everybody in Japan. Keep your spirits high and don't give up hope. Stay strong!


----------



## boktor666 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh dear, looking at those footages, it's a bit like the tsunami of a few years ago  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I  hope that everybody is fine in Japan, be strong and be safe!


----------



## MFDC12 (Mar 11, 2011)

i really hope everything will be ok :/

im getting worried about my friend in hawaii... haven't gotten a reply to any of the texts and that is making me unsettled.

i hope everyone will be safe during this :/


----------



## Alex658 (Mar 11, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Guys, go here. It has a list of all the countries which are going to be affected. Please stay safe.
> 
> Uh-oh.
> It does list Colombia in that warning alert.. ;-;
> ...



Oh you're from Venezuela as well. do you know if there's a warn issued for our Country?
Just wondering, and I am deeply sorry that this had to happen in your birthday.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Mar 11, 2011)

*impacts of the earthquake. V = strong VIII = destructive *





*Tsunami waves spreading in hours after impact*





*as u can see here, beside japan, most countries effected by the tsunami will have a wave UNDER 1 Meter.*

_source: spiegel.de_


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 11, 2011)

My condolences go out to everyone in Japan without a home now.


----------



## Blebleman (Mar 11, 2011)

Sendai is completely f*cked up....
My wife lived there for a couple of years.

All of our friends and family are fine, but still -- they've been hit by an earthquake the likes they've never felt before. 
Good thing Japan is very earthquake-resistant....but it's the tsunami that's truly scary.

All our thoughts are with the people affected.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 11, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You were trying to stir shit in this thread and he reacted accordingly. Honestly, his reply was less offensive than yours imo, and I think he handled himself well. You on the other hand...


----------



## Alex658 (Mar 11, 2011)

OH SHIT.

Looks like the cooldown problem in the nuclear reactor is REAL. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's on my CNN right now (CNN in Spanish)
They said that they have a lot of problems in keeping the temperature low and that they ordered to abandon the zone for people (don't know the correct term)

I hope that they find a way to cool everything down before yet ANOTHER disaster unfolds.. 

May God protect these people in Japan (and in the rest of the world as well)


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Alex658 said:
			
		

> OH SHIT.
> 
> Looks like the cooldown problem in the nuclear reactor is REAL.
> 
> ...



I hope that this doesn't end up being Hiroshima and Nagasaki #2.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Mar 11, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

These are the tsunami timings. Please look at them and evacuate accordingly. May god be with you.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Mar 11, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Alex658 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea, this earthquake should be compared to the impact of two atombombs, where 100.000 of people died at impact and years after it..its really exactly the same.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did I say that it's exactly the same? All I said was that I hope it doesn't end up being the same.


----------



## Stevetry (Mar 11, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey assy i would say the same if it were any other country but because the current happening is japan i say please NOT JAPAN


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 11, 2011)

If you really want to troll somewhere, you might want to find a different thread, please. Many people's lives have been either ended or ruined, and you sit up here critiquing people's posts. How about you just take these posts at face value and stop trying to make an issue out of nothing.


----------



## Stevetry (Mar 11, 2011)

i hope my favorite japan girl is ok Hitomi please be ok


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 11, 2011)

Horrific, hopefully they can recover

Note for the next tsunami: Go ashore somewhere else, preferably somewhere where nobody gives a crap about.

Note for God: Stop punishing the Japanese, they don't deserve your wrath, go punish Somalia or some other terrorist country we want to destroy anyway not Japan or the rest of ring of fire area of Asia where everybody has deep care for and don't send a tsunami here to the Americas neither.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> i hope my favorite japan girl is ok Hitomi please be ok



All you care about is a Japanese girl when the entire population is at stake?


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 11, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Horrific, hopefully they can recover
> 
> Note for the next tsunami: Go ashore somewhere else, preferably somewhere where nobody gives a crap about.
> 
> Note for God: Stop punishing the Japanese, they don't deserve your wrath, go punish Somalia or some other terrorist country we want to destroy anyway not Japan or the rest of ring of fire area of Asia where everybody has deep care for and don't send a tsunami here to the Americas neither.


Seriously, that was totally unnecessary. Think before posting crap.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 11, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well it's her favorite. let's say your mom is one of the victim, which of the 100,000 will you care for? 
not trolling, just stating simple logic


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 11, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah 1000's died, think a bit before looking out for just your interests and assets.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thing is, hitmoi isn't his mom.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Zorua said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stevetry is male. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And I just watched some of the footage from the news. Pretty violent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not being from a country prone to earthquakes I always have some surprise when I see just how much the buildings and the things in them shudder, and considering that this is the biggest quake on quake on record, that's intensified even more so.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've experienced about 5 earthquakes.

4 mild ones and one kinda severe. It was an aftershock of the Bhuj earthquake.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 11, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Stevetry is male.


oops typo. playing dota atm

@Zorua. i have experience earthquakes a lot of times coz we're in the pacific ring of fire. but nothing too violent. just mild shaking.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think there was one very mild tremor here before, but I was asleep, so I didn't notice. It was only mild, so I would have been intrigued to experience it.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 11, 2011)

Ho-ly shit.

/startsarcasm
OUR 3DS'S ARE GONNA FLOAT AWAY!!!!
/endsarcasm

Poor Japan. :/


----------



## Narayan (Mar 11, 2011)

my mom actually texted me earlier today saying that i should go home early coz there were rumors about tsunami. and where i am now is near the coast. about 5-6km. but the quake happened in the north so i don't think that i should be worried. and i'm ready if it comes.


----------



## Takanato (Mar 11, 2011)

SourceZorua, you are taking this too serious lolz. The nuclear plant is fine -.-'. Also I think this is tied with the moon according to the source abovez.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 11, 2011)

wow... 8.9 is some serious stuff... I hope most people evacuated and are in a safe place right now...


----------



## Blebleman (Mar 11, 2011)

To all the people truly concerned : 
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/tbstv

TBS, live.


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 11, 2011)

Lucky I got out of Japan in time


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Takanato said:
			
		

> SourceZorua, you are taking this too serious lolz. The nuclear plant is fine -.-'. Also I think this is tied with the moon according to the source abovez.



I'm merely trying to spread awareness and prevent casualties.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 11, 2011)

An Earthquake has hit Hawaii with a tsunami as well

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/ap_on_re_us/us_...thquake_pacific

I hope it doesn't hit Oregon or Washington, I have friends there.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 11, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> An Earthquake has hit Hawaii with a tsunami as well
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/ap_on_re_us/us_...thquake_pacific
> 
> I hope it doesn't hit Oregon or Washington, I have friends there.



Lets pray for Hawaiian tempers. I hope they're safe.

I hope Boxshot's safe. He said that he was from Hawaii.


----------



## Eckin (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.businessinsider.com/fukushima-n...ar-plant-2011-3

this plant doesn't look so fine

it looks like the aftershocks are screwing things over


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 11, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> http://www.businessinsider.com/fukushima-n...ar-plant-2011-3
> 
> this plant doesn't look so fine
> 
> it looks like the aftershocks are screwing things over



A dam broke near the plant and may sweep it away.


----------



## mightymage (Mar 11, 2011)

any damage to akihabra
are te arcades ok?


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 11, 2011)

mightymage said:
			
		

> any damage to akihabra
> are te arcades ok?


Who cares? People are dying, the japanese otaku culture could even disappear for all I care.


----------



## Eckin (Mar 11, 2011)

@mightymage
Akiba is probably alright. Tokyo wasn't hit so bad.
The tip of Tokyo Tower is currently bent and their Disneyland is full of mud I think

(but arcades are fragile so who knows)


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 11, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> @mightymage
> Akiba is probably alright. Tokyo wasn't hit so bad.
> The tip of Tokyo Tower is currently bent and their Disneyland is full of mud I think
> 
> (but arcades are fragile so who knows)



Akiba is shaken, no damage, reports of children playing baseball like nothing happened but it's region by region, some places have minor damage.


----------



## Warrior522 (Mar 11, 2011)

How bad was the damage to Shibuya?


----------



## Blebleman (Mar 11, 2011)

Tokyo is fine, guys... The only problems right now are public transport. Lots of people are stuck in Tokyo.

Now please stop worrying about the arcades. -_-;


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 11, 2011)

I imagine that Tokyo is alright, it's very well developed now and most of the building are very earthquake-proof, or so i hear.

Also, i know this sounds slightly selfish, but i hope this doesn't affect 3ds production....


----------



## Warrior522 (Mar 11, 2011)

Blebleman said:
			
		

> Now please stop worrying about the arcades. -_-;



Wasn't; I have a friend there...


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 11, 2011)

Bat420maN said:
			
		

> I should go back and quote the post but, I am lazy.
> 
> Was there an earthquake in Cali today as stated on one of the earlier pages?


Yes, but it was caused little damage. 3.4 I believe. Only a bit before news of the Japan earthquake hit. http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/rec...ci10906781.html
This is scary because my town has had a severe earthquake about every hundred years... and it's overdue this time.

EDIT: Here's some info for anyone just catching up. http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eqi...001xgp/#details


----------



## Eckin (Mar 11, 2011)

@Alex_32571
maybe those tectonic plates found a comfy place to stay and won't bother your town anymore


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tsunami has already hit Oregon and California but it's only 1.1-1.3 ft, major ship damage, several ships swept out to sea, no injuries.


----------



## Rayster (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks God the Tsunami warning was lifted for Taiwan and Philippines!

Let's pray for Japan and also for the other countries....


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy shit

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/...-whirlpool.html

Lets hope that boat had no people in it.

Glad there's no tsunami warning for Taiwan.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Rayster said:
			
		

> Thanks God the Tsunami warning was lifted for Taiwan and Philippines!
> 
> Let's pray for Japan and also for the other countries....


Hoorah. At least my family/friends back in Taiwan should be safe for now.

Such a horrific day for the Japanese though, I hope their country makes a quick recovery after this.


----------



## Takanato (Mar 11, 2011)

All jokes aside...I think this is the starting of a chain of disasters..An Earthquake of that effect has to have disturbed the plates alot...which can cause a strong ripple effect so to speak, on other plates.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Mar 11, 2011)

still waiting for it to either happen or not here. towns pretty empty.


----------



## Celice (Mar 11, 2011)

A little, but I don't actually think it would that much.  These are huge plates we're talking about--water conducts very differently from lithosphere.

But, I'm not sure of the effects of such a large tremor would be on magma--in theory it could allow more to seep out, at least to give it the chance, but that would only be if the quake damages some crust.  Earthquakes are usually caused by subducting plates, where "wet" lithosphere crust get submerged and put under a bunch of chemical reaction and internal pressure.

But the plates, if Plate Tectonics is true, would affect each other minimally, mostly only adjacent ones.  But the plates would mostly slide together, if memory serves.

But I'm not a Geologic scholar


----------



## Narayan (Mar 11, 2011)

actually, i was hoping for a flood. it's pretty exciting.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> actually, i was hoping for a flood. it's pretty exciting.


Yes, innocent people dying is always funny. /sarcasm


----------



## Narayan (Mar 11, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


err it's different y'know. what i mean by exciting is it hypes me. the feeling of scared trying to get away from something. the increasing heart beat.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you have a right to feel 'excited', but if a tsunami does hit a country, it means innocent people die.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 11, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i know it's a selfish thing to do. just ignore me.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're quite the Adrenaline junkie aren't you, you should come to tornado alley in the midwest in the Summer and start storm chasing.


----------



## Rayster (Mar 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You haven't learned from Ondoy yes?


----------



## Coto (Mar 11, 2011)

Here in Chile was 8.5 =/

And now we expect a tsunami to come now =/

And so far in Japan there are like 60 post- tremors


----------



## Warrior522 (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, Kubo and Kojima are safe... But where the crap are the others? Miyamoto? Oda? Anyone have any ideas about how we might be able to figure out where they are?


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 11, 2011)

Coto said:
			
		

> Here in Chile was 8.5 =/
> 
> And now we expect a tsunami to come now =/
> 
> And so far in Japan there are like 60 post- tremors



Quite low for earthquake standards in Japan, there were twice as many after the 1995 earthquake.  You may want to go to higher ground if you live on the coast.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Mar 11, 2011)

Its news like this that makes me really sad T.T
R.I.P Whoever died during this.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 11, 2011)

My condolences to all those who live in Japan or have relatives in Japan.
This earthquake is quite powerful at magnitude 8.9.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 11, 2011)

Rayster said:
			
		

> You haven't learned from Ondoy yes?


unfortunately for my hype. but fortunately for my life. i live down south. we have mount apo covering us from storms.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope most people in Japan are allright.
And my condolences to anyone that died. This is just downright awful.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Mar 11, 2011)

we got some small effects. water rose a bit. seems to have passed though. i knew it. and everyone freaked.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 11, 2011)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> we got some small effects. water rose a bit. seems to have passed though. i knew it. and everyone freaked.



After this has passed completely, I recommend going to a marina and take pics of all of the ship damage.


----------



## Coto (Mar 11, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Coto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.. well the whole country´s near a shore (or almost most of cities). So there´re breaking news indicating us what to do in case of emergency.

At least, Chile´s big enough for us to have shelter at most cities. Besides we´re surrounded by mountains.

And so far, there are 19 countries reported to suffer from tsunamis right now.. besides us. But, we´re more supportive and prepared as a country now, that was our lesson.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 11, 2011)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Well, Kubo and Kojima are safe... But where the crap are the others? Miyamoto? Oda? Anyone have any ideas about how we might be able to figure out where they are?


Nothing about them yet. But if they live in Tokyo, they're alright.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Mar 11, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I probably will. Got a new camera anyway. Ill put it to good use.


----------



## AndreasSE (Mar 11, 2011)

Found it on Wikipedia in about 40 languages already


----------



## Warrior522 (Mar 11, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparantly, Miyamoto is in the USA...?

And Oda lives in Kumamoto... dunno where that is...


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 11, 2011)

ANOTHER EARTHQUAKE?! 6.2, japan.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 11, 2011)

Alex_32571 said:
			
		

> ANOTHER EARTHQUAKE?! 6.2, japan.


aftershock?


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm watching, they're trying to figure if it's a separate one or an aftershock.


----------



## Coto (Mar 11, 2011)

Alex_32571 said:
			
		

> ANOTHER EARTHQUAKE?! 6.2, japan.



post- earthquakes. They´re normal.

a 6.0 it´s normal here. A bit strong, but still.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 11, 2011)

Coto said:
			
		

> Alex_32571 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn. i feel sorry for the people there but i also wanna try to experience that.


----------



## Coto (Mar 11, 2011)

I don´t think it is a good feeling.

It´s like you´re shaking but without your consent, besides, the fear it could become worse.

Generally, a tremor, earthquake and sort, begins with a soft earth movement but it begins to get more tense. And when it´s QUITE strong, seconds become hours.

Fuck, just heard, another earthquake of 7.5 in tokio. That´s not nice, believe me.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 11, 2011)

I got an email back from my friend in Tokyo (Nakano prefecture), he and his family are all fine.
He walked 20km to go back home.


I see many countries are sending help to japan. I wonder if civilians can also be part of the help. Maybe only humanitarian organization can go there for the moment.


PS :
I'm also living in a seismic area, and we are waiting for a big one too, but I hope it won't be as big as this one.
The last one we got is from 1 month ago, but was only 3.x on Richter, and lasted less than 5 seconds. we felt it because it was at night.


----------



## xjenova (Mar 11, 2011)

My prayers to the Japanese people. Things like this really make you wonder about whether the end is coming or not. Remember the earthquake in Haiti a year ago. Then there are some scientists saying that an earthquake,maybe as big or bigger than the one in Haiti, is going to hit the Dominican Republic. The central part of the island is going to be the most affected. Things sure are getting crazy.

Also, concerning the earthquake in Japan, i heard from my friend that he couldn't buy any food at the supermarket due to everybody stocking up on supplies. He had the same luck when he tried going to a convenience store (conbini). Hopefully he will be able to get some food later on today.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 11, 2011)

Crap.. I have many friends in Japan and I hope they're alright..
I wonder if television stations are still streaming this.
Can someone please state/quote the current death toll?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 11, 2011)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Crap.. I have many friends in Japan and I hope they're alright..
> I wonder if television stations are still streaming this.
> Can someone please state/quote the current death toll?


It's about 1000, ATM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/201...ake_tsunam.html


----------



## Nujui (Mar 11, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was one strong earthquake.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 11, 2011)

What I know it have been around 50+ aftershocks, all with a strenght of 5+


----------



## tagzard (Mar 11, 2011)

Who lives in tokayo anyone see it close up


----------



## DryYoshi (Mar 11, 2011)

Holy....
This is some serious business. 2012, anyone?
"Good luck" to the Japanese (and stuff)


----------



## 1234turtles (Mar 11, 2011)

the japanese are always welcome in america if things get to hectic in japan


----------



## megawalk (Mar 11, 2011)

jeebus feist..lol
no wonder my xfire went nuts today.
i was like "a tsunami warning....wtf"
now i know +1 for gbatemp's answers


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 11, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> the japanese are always welcome in america if things get to hectic in japan


+1 from us here in Sweden. Even though I don't think they would like to travel that far.


----------



## Warrior522 (Mar 11, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> the japanese are always welcome in america if things get to hectic in japan



True that, although they'd better beware of otakus...


----------



## KuRensan (Mar 11, 2011)

Man I saw some footage on TV o.O I didn't believed my eyes. I never seen such a footage of an earthquake before :S also the water with all those homes and cars.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 11, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> the japanese are always welcome in america if things get to hectic in japan



Japan won't be destroyed, Tokyo had a few quakes and only has minor damage, start trusting their engineering.  As for 2012 and before anyone says global warming, earthquakes aren't affected by climate change.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope everyone in Japan is alright and the whole place isn't destroyed.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 11, 2011)

KuRensan said:
			
		

> Man I saw some footage on TV o.O I didn't believed my eyes. I never seen such a footage of an earthquake before :S also the water with all those homes and cars.


I saw a clip of tens, maybe even a hundred or so cars get washed away by the water; it really surprised me.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 11, 2011)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> Holy....
> This is some serious business. 2012, anyone?
> "Good luck" to the Japanese (and stuff)


I highly doubt this has anything to do with that stupid 2012 crap.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 11, 2011)

Especially as this is 2011. Still, this kind of thing was prophesied, after all.

And I'm watching some more footage now. It's fascinating (don't take that the wrong way, though).


----------



## Potticus (Mar 11, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Especially as this is 2011. Still, this kind of thing was prophesied, after all.
> 
> And I'm watching some more footage now. It's fascinating (don't take that the wrong way, though).



Technically what Hitler did was fascinating. Just because it's not good doesn't mean it's not a feat.
I agree though, this is pretty crazy.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 11, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Especially as this is 2011. Still, this kind of thing was prophesied, after all.
> 
> And I'm watching some more footage now. It's fascinating (don't take that the wrong way, though).


It's just pretty fascinating and sad that this happened. It's fascinating how the quake looks, but sad to see all the destruction.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 11, 2011)

Watching the inanimate objects, such as the cars, the buildings and the equipment shake and even collapse they way they do is somewhat fascinating; perhaps because it's not common to see for a lot of us. The fact that it's affecting people so badly is just unfortunate though, certainly. In some of the footage I just watched now it showed what looked like strong buildings just get flattened like a house of cards.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 11, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Watching the inanimate objects, such as the cars, the buildings and the equipment shake and even collapse they way they do is somewhat fascinating; perhaps because it's not common to see for a lot of us. The fact that it's affecting people so badly is just unfortunate though, certainly. In some of the footage I just watched now it showed what looked like strong buildings just get flattened like a house of cards.


I just watch what I think was part of what the tsunami look. It was like watching a wave of of cars and parts of houses.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/mar/1...e-live-coverage



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Fukushima No 1 nuclear power reactor in Onahama: the plant's operator Tepco says that radioactive substances "could have already been released" from the damaged reactor, while Japan's prime minister Naoto Kan is saying that residents within 10km of the plant must leave the area.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 11, 2011)

Be safe Japanese tempers.......

Can't really think of much else to say.....
Its times like this that make your voice feel small and meaningless


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm relieved Oahu wasn't hit all that bad. The Big Island, Maui, Kauai got the most of it, but we didn't get all that much here. On one of the islands, though, they saw 9ft surges, which is pretty crazy. Kailua Beach got up to the public restrooms, but it didn't get much further. We went down to there around noon (aren't we smart?) and you can still see the water recede and then push forward, recede and so forth. The reef sometimes got visible around Flat Island, too.

My condolences to those in Japan. I'm glad you guys are a well prepared nation, though. If it was a repeat of Indonesia or Haiti, that would have been really bad.


----------



## Stevetry (Mar 11, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Fukushima No 1 nuclear power reactor in Onahama: the plant's operator Tepco says that radioactive substances "could have already been released" from the damaged reactor, while Japan's prime minister Naoto Kan is saying that residents within 10km of the plant must leave the area.



nukes plants are one of them most safe structures there is the quakes must have been super big for it to damage it


----------



## fishykipper (Mar 11, 2011)

just been watching the news.
the video footage makes me sad.

sorry to all those involved :-(


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 11, 2011)

I almost forgot....I hope all the people that work for Nintendo are okay


----------



## CarbonX13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, considering that this was the 7th largest earthquake in recorded history... I wouldn't be surprised if there was damage done.


----------



## haddad (Mar 11, 2011)

This is terrible, hope everybody is ok


----------



## abel009 (Mar 12, 2011)

California is next Dx


----------



## Eckin (Mar 12, 2011)

http://www.businessinsider.com/fukushima-n...ar-plant-2011-3

Things aren't looking good at this plant, check those updates


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 12, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> http://www.businessinsider.com/fukushima-n...ar-plant-2011-3
> 
> Things aren't looking good at this plant, check those updates



wow they're coming in fast, first 200 ppl now 20,000 ppl being evacuated, this isn't going to turn out good. anyone know how far the radiation will spread in worst case scenario?


----------



## Alex658 (Mar 12, 2011)

1000x radiation.. this isn't looking ANY good!


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 12, 2011)

update: now 45,000 people being evacuated. source and good link to quick updates


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn, this disaster is like a train wreck. It just doesn't want to end!


----------



## Eckin (Mar 12, 2011)

This part wasn't there when I got the link


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Update 7:51: At least 20,000 people are being evacuated from the region says Reuters, which ominously quotes *an expert who thinks there may be just a few hours until meltdown*.


and this is scaring me now


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 12, 2011)

Also, look where it is, right on the coast, forget oil leak, this time the fishermen are really not gonna be happy!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Mar 12, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> update: now 45,000 people being evacuated. source and good link to quick updates



That's reeeaaaaalllly not good.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 12, 2011)

This is like Chernobyl, the India tsunami of 2004, and the hati earthquake all in one day 

.....I have a feeling this day is far from over....


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 12, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> This is like Chernobyl, the India tsunami of 2004, and the hati earthquake all in one day
> 
> .....I have a feeling this day is far from over....



Yeah, luckily, the news is reporting that, so far, all nuclear plants seem to have gone into auto-shutdown. But oil wells were destroyed, and even with contingencies, it looks like it may be a really trying time for them when the waters recede. Lots of destruction. This day will surely change Japan in a big way.


----------



## Raiser (Mar 12, 2011)

What a disaster. Everyone was talking about it at school today..

My condolences to everyone who has lost loved ones in the incidents.
Don't stop fighting, Japan! And all other affected countries as well!


----------



## dragon574444 (Mar 12, 2011)

Not good, not good at all. At times like these, I'm pretty glad to live in New England. No earthquakes, no tsunamis, no tornadoes, and no hurricanes. Just some snow and car eating rust.

I hope Japan and other affected countries have a swift recovery.


----------



## Pyrmon (Mar 12, 2011)

dragon574444 said:
			
		

> Not good, not good at all. At times like these, I'm pretty glad to live in New England. No earthquakes, no tsunamis, no tornadoes, and no hurricanes. Just some snow and car eating rust.
> 
> I hope Japan and other affected countries have a swift recovery.


Yeah, me too I'm glad I'm living somewhere where no major earthquake/tsunami could possibly happen(Quebec).


----------



## moodswinger (Mar 12, 2011)

This is just in... another 6.8 aftershock hits Japan. Damn, they need a country-wide evacuation.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 12, 2011)

Good thing that I'm not in Japan, or else, I would have been dead too. Maybe 10 000+ people are dead in Japan.


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 12, 2011)

I really have a bad feeling this is far from over


----------



## Stevetry (Mar 12, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> This is like Chernobyl, the India tsunami of 2004, and the hati earthquake all in one day
> 
> .....I have a feeling this day is far from over....




i wount compare it to Chernoby cuz Chernoby was just the soviest using a outpdated low budget reactor  the japan one are really well made and i hope it does not come to meltdown


----------



## Eckin (Mar 12, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> i wount compare it to Chernoby cuz Chernoby was just the soviest using a outpdated low budget reactor  the japan one are really well made and i hope it does not come to meltdown


Yeah same feelings here, it could be worse


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 12, 2011)

My friends and I are sending donations to help the people. Hope you guys can find some one legit and do the same thing. Prayers sent to all those who were hit by the wave and those who have the possiblity of being hit.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 12, 2011)

My cousin is alright, he phoned their parents saying he was ok.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 12, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its still one of the older reactors I believe.....and besides I was comparing it to Chernobyl because of the whole biggest nuclear meltdown in history thing....If this one goes down it could very well be the worst one in recorded history..

I believe japan is still being hit by aftershocks......


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Mar 12, 2011)

Yes, there were about 100 aftershocks last time I checked. but they're very small. they've analyzed the earth and there are still plates with tension there.


----------



## zeromac (Mar 12, 2011)

Guys just incase

http://japan.person-finder.appspot.com/?lang=en


----------



## toguro_max (Mar 12, 2011)

This sucks really big...

At least, it is a "good"(??) thing the earthquake happend at Japan. Don't get me wrong, I'm jsut saying that because:
1) They are far more prepared than most of the rest of the wolrd against 'quakes (if this 'quake happened here at Brazil, for example, we would probalby never recover, and the death count would be FAR higher.)
2) Since it's a "rich" and important country, a lot of help is already on it's way. (I remember that it took longer for someone to help Haiti, for example).

The really bad thing is the tsunami, since no one can be prepared against that... The footage of it carriong all those ships, containers and cars were really scary (fascinating, as mentioned before, but scary).
Ahd there is this problem with the nuclear plants... I don't think this is turn out good...

Anyway, I do hope they get over this catastrophy, and believe me when I say that not only Japan's economy will be hit, but a good chunk of the world's will also be.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 12, 2011)

Still looking around (BBC feed if you're interested; here.)

Also came across this if it comes in useful for anyone.


----------



## Takanato (Mar 12, 2011)

Even though...the guy who decided to build a nuclear power plant near a fault line is a complete ignorant and unintelligent asshole, shit is about to get a whole lot worse if this comes true.Apocalypse in a Nutshell

P.S. Lolz couldn't resist


----------



## Westside (Mar 12, 2011)

It is sad to see that even in this day and age, we are still far from being prepared for natural disasters like these.  I pray for the folks in Japan.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 12, 2011)

This is all pretty horrible. I feel terrible for people living in the region. Earthquakes, aftershocks, tsunamis.... its like one horrible thing after another.


----------



## Takanato (Mar 12, 2011)

sept 11th (NY) Jan 11th (Haiti) and March 11th (Japan)........
Luke 21:10-11
Then jesus said to his disciples : "Nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom. There will be great earthquakes', famines and pestilences in various places, and fearful events and great signs from heaven. 'Jesus says for behold I come quickly,'"


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 12, 2011)

Me chatting with a swedish friend on facebook, to tired to translate it myself so i used google translate + some quick editing.


Spoiler



Me: yo Hellsing, how is it in japan? 

Friend: Hi Linus 
it's been crazy since yesterday of the day 
hell still shaking over here, not so much but sometimes 

Me: ok 
What about nuclear reactors, then?  

Friend: I do not how they look right now but yesterday it was 11 reactors at four different places that had shut down automatically 
I dare not go out yet anyway, there was  raining something weird shit when I was watching the Japanese TV 

Me: ok, but how long will the aftershocks last?

Friend: it has been doing almost a whole day now 
24 hours 

Me: sounded as if it would go pretty good in the beginning, only 30 deaths (not just igentligen) but now that e is up in the 1000 

Friend: 88 000 people are missing ... probably dead 

Me: damn ... 


Friend: cruel tragedy 
Now it's shaking it again 

Me: much? 

Friend: No, not this time. Different every time anyway, but really shaking all the time just that they get a bit more intense at about 5.0 + on that magnitude scale 

Me: ok 
Would like to come and help but what could a single person like me do...

Friend: We can not do as much if not own a big company and supply them with supplies etc. 

Me: so damn tragic, the flooded areas will not be habitable for several years

Friend: It will take them forever to get it in order, what I've heard you have to delete everything first before you can build something new that when stuff like that happens, it will remain a deadly poison in buildings 

Me: they still have TV broadcast? have heard that a lot has power interruption. 

Friend: yes, it's the only broadcast right now 
it would be a shame for those who want to send anything else right now 
will be nothing else on the tv for a week.
Japan has moved by 25 cm.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 12, 2011)

Takanato said:
			
		

> sept 11th (NY) Jan 11th (Haiti) and March 11th (Japan)........


hati earthquake happened on the 12th...


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh fuck just got this from my friend:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Friend: Rumours are circulating that could happen again today more south and into the country where I live
> ...
> 
> Me: ...
> ...


----------



## Takanato (Mar 12, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Takanato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its actually the 11th in some countries so BLAH. Also I just copied and pasted this from somewhere else :/


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Mar 12, 2011)

The tsunami warnings in the Philippines are for estern part (Luzon, Visayas and Mindanao) so I shouldnt worry about our location. But I DO WORRY because Philippines IS IN THE MIDDLE OF THE OCEAN. (just like Hawaii)

I pray for all affected regions by tsunamis and for Japan's quick recovery


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 12, 2011)

Takanato said:
			
		

> sept 11th (NY) Jan 11th (Haiti) and March 11th (Japan)........
> Luke 21:10-11
> Then jesus said to his disciples : "Nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom. There will be great earthquakes', famines and pestilences in various places, and fearful events and great signs from heaven. 'Jesus says for behold I come quickly,'"


----------



## SilentRevolt (Mar 12, 2011)

my neighbour son(my brothers friend)who is working on Brunei shell Tanker is now on their way to Japan on an Oil tanker,I hope they're okay here is his facebook status:"Dear friend,we are now 4 days to go before we arive at Tokyo bay where were badly affected by the massive earthquake and tsunami and we are doing just fine. I will update soon."


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 12, 2011)

How sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish this huge disaster didn't happened, so no one suffered.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 12, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> How sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the world really is falling to pieces.


----------



## justinne14 (Mar 12, 2011)

Raigor aka EarthShaker got mad...
Then he teamed up with the Tauren Chieftain and wreaked havoc on Japan.










P.S. Can't resist it.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 12, 2011)

justinne14 said:
			
		

> Raigor aka EarthShaker got mad!
> 
> P.S. Can't resist it.


the Tauren Chieftain has better skills than ES. but it's SK who can really make the ground shake.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the movie "2012" will really happen for real. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please God don't do it. We don't want to die yet.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 12, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope not. i haven't met my fated one yet. and i still haven't planned how to get to china.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


China? That's the country that has the most earthquake records. If I were you, I don't wanna go there. You should just stay at our country.


----------



## mightymage (Mar 12, 2011)

so was rayquaza there to stop the battle betweek goudon and kaiyorge


----------



## Narayan (Mar 12, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> China? That's the country that has the most earthquake records. I were you, I don't wanna go there. You should just stay at our country.


but the boats are there


----------



## Splych (Mar 12, 2011)

people making puns and jokes really ? 
honestly , if you wanted to make such jokes , it'd rather be best if you chose to do this elsewhere such as the EoF . 

best of wishes to Japan . i hope they can re-establish themselves in the future . how did the neighboring countries near Japan work out ? i am curious to know how they are going as well and what the world is doing to try and help Japan .


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like west America may be getting a few waves as well





edit: oh, that's 0.1 metres, not 10.


----------



## coolness (Mar 12, 2011)

okey now lets wait for a tornado in Europe


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 12, 2011)

OK this just got bad. Watch the vid at 23secs.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> He said it was too early to tell if the explosion's aftermath would result in the same extreme level of radioactive contamination that occurred at Chernobyl.



BTW This is the other nuclear plant, not the Miyagi one.


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 12, 2011)

As far as I'm aware it's a different type of reactor and there's no danger of an incident on the level of Chernobyl.  Not to say there won't be an unpleasant event there, but I think media outlets making that comparison are scaremongering.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 12, 2011)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> OK this just got bad. Watch the vid at 23secs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh* when will this end? why to japan? why?


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Mar 12, 2011)

It is nothing compared to Chernobyl. In Chernobyl the nuclear core collapsed. This is entirely different, what happened here is that the roof of the station fell down, thus there is indeed a leak that increases radioactivity, but it cannot spread.


----------



## Narayan (Mar 12, 2011)

so it's safe to say that japan won't be in too much trouble about the radioactive issue?


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 12, 2011)

Just in from BBC News feed



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> It seems clear now from Mr Edano's comments that the nuclear plant building that was blown apart earlier did house a reactor, but the reactor was protected by its metal casing.



Looks like it's safe, for now.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sonic4Ever said:
			
		

> It is nothing compared to Chernobyl. In Chernobyl the nuclear core collapsed. This is entirely different, what happened here is that the roof of the station fell down, thus there is indeed a leak that increases radioactivity, but it cannot spread.



if it gets hot and blows up then that's a problem. 

i hope it doesn't 

oh this is all so terrible


----------



## Sonic4Ever (Mar 12, 2011)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Sonic4Ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When put on stasis the temperature of a nuclear core is unlikely to change. In nuclear reactions a nucleus will get hot only during a reaction and that is why it is constantly watercooled in the stations


----------



## coolness (Mar 12, 2011)

Sonic4Ever said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so what hapens when that nuke explodes?


----------



## Stevetry (Mar 12, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> Sonic4Ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude nuclear plants are not nuclear bombs


----------



## coolness (Mar 12, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> coolness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol misread xd


----------



## ibis_87 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've read a cooment by a prominent Russian nuclear physicist and he is sure there can be nothing like Chernobyl in Fukushima-1. I DO hope he's right. I'm not too good at physics, but he said something about the abscence of graphite inside the Fukushima reactor and that there was nothing to burn. Something along these lines.


----------



## Splych (Mar 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> *sigh* when will this end? why to japan? why?


it'll end when the plates stop shifting . 
japan is one of the many hot spots for an Earthquake to occur . we haven't learned about it yet in class, but i decided to do advanced research on it rather than waiting to learn about it in Geography .

Japan is part of the "Pacific Ring of Fire" . here , results many of the earthquakes and volcanoes because of plates shifting on the earth . 
if you're too lazy to go to the link , here's a pic. to illustrate the plates that are affected : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Source: The Globe and Mail


----------



## Eckin (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/events/japan-qu...beforeafter.htm

interesting site, pictures of before and after the event


----------



## Infinite Zero (Mar 13, 2011)

I pray my relatives in Ibaraki are safe.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey guys update:10000+ people in Japan died NEWS LINK


----------



## Zorua (Mar 13, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Hey guys update:10000+ people in Japan died NEWS LINK



This is bad. It was initially estimated to be something above 1000 but 10000 is just horrible. I pray that no more casualties happen.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 13, 2011)

no matter how much we talk about it, there is no limit to describe the trouble they are facing now. I feel an earthquake of this magnitude is too much and very close to the shore. Is it is planned?


----------



## Wizerzak (Mar 13, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Hey guys update:10000+ people in Japan died NEWS LINK



that's 10000 *missing* not dead. It's very hard to account for everyone in a crisis like this. Yes, amany people will be dead, but that figure is just an estimate of those missing.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Mar 13, 2011)

Moments ago another cooler just failed on another nucular plant 

inbetween Tyoko & Fukushima 

not good at all

Tokia Reactor Number 2


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 13, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> Moments ago another cooler just failed on another nucular plant
> 
> inbetween Tyoko & Fukushima
> 
> ...


Correction. Is Tokai NPP. There are six reactors in 3 NPP that are in danger of partial meltdown.

Tokai NPP - Unit #2
Fukushima 1 NPP - Unit #1, #3
Fukushima 2 NPP - Unit #1, #2, #4

BTW, all the reactors in trouble are BWR (Boilling water reactor), there is no PWR among these reactors.


----------



## redfalcon (Mar 13, 2011)

del.


----------



## Splych (Mar 14, 2011)

Eckin said:
			
		

> http://www.abc.net.au/news/events/japan-qu...beforeafter.htm
> 
> interesting site, pictures of before and after the event


woah . . .
the agriculture , the buildings , their sources of water ; all are depleted and destroyed .
Japan will have a hard time recovering from this earthquake . i heard on the news China decided to send some help over to Japan , which is great since apparently before , they've had some sort of conflict between each other .


----------

